# Blackscreens (Grafiktreiber stürzt ab)



## hippster (28. September 2012)

*Blackscreens (Grafiktreiber stürzt ab)*

Hallo Liebe Community,

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 
Seit geraumer Zeit bekomme ich NUR beim spielen von Dirt3 und WoW Blackscreens, also mein Grafiktreiber stürzt ab.

aber die Passiert nur bei Dirt3 oder WoW, ich kann 24h Dota2 oder Crysis2 ohne jeglichen Absturz spielen.

Ich habe schon Treiber gewechselt alte wie neue.

Kann es evtl daran liegen das meine Graka vllt unter last auf nur 39°C kommt da ich eine WaKü habe? (Grakas sind ja immerhin halbleiter)
Oder kann sein das mein Mainboard nen Schuss hat oder ähnliches?

Hatte schonmal nen Problem mim MB und seither gehen alle USB aus und wieder an wenn ich ein neues USB gerät anschließe.

Habe leider im Moment keine andere Hardware zum Testen.

Mein System:

MB:     Asus P6x58d-e
CPU:    I7 950
RAM:   12GB Corsair Vengeance
GraKa: GTX 570 von EVGA
Danke Schonmal im Vorraus


----------

